# Fully landscaped backyard looks nothing like the Sonoran desert but still want a desert tortoise. Anyone in my boat and how can I make it work?



## Bowi (Jul 15, 2022)

I’m fully aware of poisonous plants and have someone coming to do a yard check before I get my tortoise. I’m just wanting to see how others in my boat have created a space for their tortoise. Thank you


----------



## wellington (Jul 16, 2022)

Don't know the exact percentage but I would say some place in the 90% range of those of us that have nothing in our yard that looks like the area our torts are originally from. 
As you already said, check for any poisonous plants.
Be sure there is sun and lots of shade. Provide water in something large enough the tort can get into. 
Have a heated hide box for those cold times.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 16, 2022)

My desert tortoise area is just a big grassy (bermuda grass) space with trees on the western edge. The tortoise has a cinderblock house that's always in the shade under a big mulberry tree.




This was taken in the spring before the tree fully leafed out, and the house is under that pile of leaves up near the fence. The desert tortoise yard is the one on the left.

I supplement the grass with opuntia cactus, any weeds I can find, grape leaves and occasionally some grocery store greens.


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2022)

Bowi said:


> I’m fully aware of poisonous plants and have someone coming to do a yard check before I get my tortoise. I’m just wanting to see how others in my boat have created a space for their tortoise. Thank you


Hello and welcome. Should be no problem. What part of CA are you in? Very different advice for Santa Barbara vs. Santa Clarita.

Be aware that most of the care info given for DTs is all wrong and will likely result in their death. This goes for government sites, tortoise sites, pet shops, vets, etc... Its terrible.

Here is the correct care info and questions are welcome:






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 16, 2022)

Some pictures of your yard would be great!


----------



## Bowi (Jul 16, 2022)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome. Should be no problem. What part of CA are you in? Very different advice for Santa Barbara vs. Santa Clarita.
> 
> Be aware that most of the care info given for DTs is all wrong and will likely result in their death. This goes for government sites, tortoise sites, pet shops, vets, etc... Its terrible.
> 
> ...


I’m in Bakersfield 


Tom said:


> Hello and welcome. Should be no problem. What part of CA are you in? Very different advice for Santa Barbara vs. Santa Clarita.
> 
> Be aware that most of the care info given for DTs is all wrong and will likely result in their death. This goes for government sites, tortoise sites, pet shops, vets, etc... Its terrible.
> 
> ...


I’m in Bakersfield 


Tom said:


> Hello and welcome. Should be no problem. What part of CA are you in? Very different advice for Santa Barbara vs. Santa Clarita.
> 
> Be aware that most of the care info given for DTs is all wrong and will likely result in their death. This goes for government sites, tortoise sites, pet shops, vets, etc... Its terrible.
> 
> ...


I’m in Bakersfield


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 16, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Some pictures of your yard would be great!


What's it with you and pictures, Tammy? Have you no imagination?


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2022)

Bowi said:


> I’m in Bakersfield


Pretty good climate up there. A little foggy in winter, but a DT should be hibernating then anyway.

The thread I linked will help. Questions are welcome.


----------



## Bowi (Jul 16, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Some pictures of your yard would be great!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2022)

You DO know, right? that if you turn your tortoise loose in that nice back yard you won't ever be able to fertilize or spray to kill bugs ever again.


----------



## Bowi (Jul 17, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> You DO know, right? that if you turn your tortoise loose in that nice back yard you won't ever be able to fertilize or spray to kill bugs ever again.


Yes lol  those days will be over


----------



## bioteach (Jul 20, 2022)

Bowi said:


> I’m fully aware of poisonous plants and have someone coming to do a yard check before I get my tortoise. I’m just wanting to see how others in my boat have created a space for their tortoise. Thank you


I have a specific section that is walled in on three sides. The only access is a gate. The area faces south and I have planted desert plants that are good for tortoises such as hibiscus. Giving a tortoise the run of the yard could result in the tortoise getting lost because at the end of the summer they begin to wander. Also, that leaves the area open to other animals who might negatively affect your tort. If you have a swimming pool your pool must be very securely fenced because water deeper than a couple of inches could result in a drowned tortoise.


----------



## Bowi (Jul 20, 2022)

bioteach said:


> I have a specific section that is walled in on three sides. The only access is a gate. The area faces south and I have planted desert plants that are good for tortoises such as hibiscus. Giving a tortoise the run of the yard could result in the tortoise getting lost because at the end of the summer they begin to wander. Also, that leaves the area open to other animals who might negatively affect your tort. If you have a swimming pool your pool must be very securely fenced because water deeper than a couple of inches could result in a drowned tortoise.


----------



## Bowi (Jul 20, 2022)

bioteach said:


> I have a specific section that is walled in on three sides. The only access is a gate. The area faces south and I have planted desert plants that are good for tortoises such as hibiscus. Giving a tortoise the run of the yard could result in the tortoise getting lost because at the end of the summer they begin to wander. Also, that leaves the area open to other animals who might negatively affect your tort. If you have a swimming pool your pool must be very securely fenced because water deeper than a couple of inches could result in a drowned tortoise.



Oh ok good info. Do you have a photo you can share of your tortoise’s space?


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jul 20, 2022)

Whilst you have lots of space the good news is that you do not have to allocate the whole place to your shelled warrior unless you plan on a creep of tortoises. I suggest you search enclosures on past threads on here as some members have amazing set ups. You must have shade and sun and consider your access and escape proofing. I have a dug out oblong with wire netting base , cinderblock surround and an overlap of stone to stop climbing and exit.


----------

